

Want to make free calls? Dial this number - kshatrea
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/internet/Want-to-make-free-calls-Dial-this-number/articleshow/31456232.cms

======
rahimnathwani
I remember using an ad-supported phone calling service when visiting a cousin
in Sweden. It sounds similar to this (ads that both people hear every few
minutes) but it didn't use call-back.

Can any Swedes remember this service, or comment on whether it still exists?

------
container
"nearly four lakh FreeKalls have been made so far"? A lakh or lac (/ˈlæk/ or
/ˈlɑːk/; abbreviated L) is a unit in the South Asian numbering system equal to
one hundred thousand [Wiki]

